# Has anyone tried A.M.P Molo-cure for CFIDS?



## xtian1 (Nov 4, 2003)

I was recently diagnosed with CFIDS after years of Dr visits and trips to the ER. I have a Mycoplasma infection (+IGG,IGM) and Bacterial overgrowth of the small intestine. My options are:1.Take antibiotics and an antifungal for the mycoplasma.2. Take Vivonex (2 week enteral formula) liquid diet to starve the bad bacteria.ORStay on the SCD diet (No grains, sugars, dairy) and see an herbalist who treats the underlying problem (immune dysfunction, bacteria) with herbs and diet.I think I'm going to go with the herbalist as my CFIDS immunologist said today that they were a month away from some new treatments and I was a candidate for a new blood test which might show how the immune system is malfuntioning.Anyone try A.M.P molo-cure for CFIDS or IBS?It's Aloe Mucilaginous Polysaccharides. It's $$$, but sounds promising.How about Endurance Plus CES 5 by biomedcomm (CSE 5)? -HomepathicOR any of Dr. Teitebaum's products??Thanks all,Chris


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

> quote:as my CFIDS immunologist said today that they were a month away from some new treatments and I was a candidate for a new blood test which might show how the immune system is malfuntioning.


Do you happen to know which new treatment and blood test the doctor was refering to?


----------

